# PeachDS is pretty a-ok.



## MoseIlla (May 27, 2015)

I signed up here in preparation for buying and installing a 3DS flashcart and the information was invaluable. While looking for a reputable American vendor at a decent price I read about PeachDS. A bit skeptical, given the spartan nature of their homepage and the fact that they are not included on any of the vendors lists I have found I read a few reviews which were mostly from new members like myself, which I found a bit bizarre. Finally I found the one by Xenon Hacks and having been mostly convinced before this I decided to take the plunge.

The ordering process was a bit strange to say the least. They had a typical cart system, but the PayPal orders are a bit strange. They had me fill out my shipping and billing information as usual and then presented me with the final cost. At this point I had to wait for a personal email from their reps who thanked me for my order and informed me that I should wait for a payment request. The request was sent for the agreed upon amount for "goods" and I was instructed to not fill out the comments area of the PayPal payment request. After filling the payment request I received a tracking number almost disturbingly quickly.

I ordered on Wednesday and USPS gave me a Saturday delivery day, though that didn't happen and I had to wait until today (Tuesday) to get it due to the holiday, so it was delivered fairly quickly given the circumstances. I opened the package and there my Gateway 3DS. I just got done setting it up and it is most assuredly official or an extremely well-made clone. The official update package installed just fine, the downgrade has completed successfully and now I'm enjoying my Gateway 3DS.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 27, 2015)

The payment was odd simply because they're trying to mask what they actually are as a shop from PayPal. PayPal doesn't like retailers that deal in flash carts and tend to freeze any suspicious accounts permanently. It's why the vast majority of sites that deal in flash carts no longer accept PayPal like they commonly did a few years back.


----------



## MoseIlla (May 27, 2015)

I figured, but it was a review of my experience so I left my conjecture out.


----------



## scottsan (Jul 2, 2015)

Nice!  Thanks Moselila


----------



## regnad (Jul 7, 2015)

They only sell three products total, though, right? Or am I missing something?


----------



## MelLiu (Jul 10, 2015)

I don't think you're missing anything.  I think they only specialize in the 3 cards.
Sky3DS - for 3DS
Gateway - for 3DS + DS
R4i-SDHC - for DS

Should there be something else?


----------

